# FET Withdrawal Symptoms



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Last Monday I received a negative test result after a FET. Before and during the 2ww, I was using Oestrogen patches and Progesterone pessaries. I stopped using these Monday afternoon, after the negative result. Since yesterday, I've been feeling really unwell - total exhaustion - spent all day and all evening in bed yesterday. Been lying on settee all day today, so marginally better. Aching all over and feeling like lifting my finger is too much of a strain. 

Has anyone else had similar problems? Just need to know if I'm going mad or not!

Thanks,

Jayne


----------



## Maria S (Jul 20, 2005)

Jayne,

I had the exact same treatment regimen and a -ive result and am feeling the same way.  Got our result on Friday and had planned to bo back to work today after having a few days off, however really feeling like everything is an effort now.  I'm not sure if this is due to the hormonal changes or simply because I'm dead miserable - I presume a mixture of both!

Maria S


----------



## jaydon (Jul 27, 2004)

Maria,

Thanks so much for replying - I was starting to think it was me. How are you feeling now? Hope you are starting to feel better. 

Unfortunately, I'm feeling worse - barely been able to move in past four days. Really is like flu symptoms - intense muscle ache and pain and total exhaustion. Now, I also have an awful headache to add to it.

If anyone else has experienced anything similar after stopping Oestrogen and Progesterone, I would be extremely grateful for your response.

Jayne


----------



## Maria S (Jul 20, 2005)

Jayne,

It's now been 12 days since I stopped the patches and the dreaded cyclogest and I am absolutely whacked!  Although I am now back to work, I have been taking it reasonably easy but I just don't seem to be able to get enough sleep and am feeling really miserable..

How are you feeling now?  Any improvement?

Maria S


----------

